# Sourland Spectacular, yesterday, Sept 6th



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This was a great ride. Beautiful roads, very well organized. The final climb, Long Hill, on the 60 mile route was tough in the extremely hot and humid weather of yesterday; the route had approx 3500 feet of elevation gain.

Four routes were available.

Tshirt:


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

merckxman said:


> This was a great ride. Beautiful roads, very well organized. The final climb, Long Hill, on the 60 mile route was tough in the extremely hot and humid weather of yesterday; the route had approx 3500 feet of elevation gain.
> 
> Four routes were available.
> 
> Tshirt:


I was considering doing this ride but the heat and humidity scared me off. I'll shoot for next year


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info on this ride. I'll have to do it next year.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds great, I missed another great ride. Post before the ride next year. I would love to have gone. There are no more rides for the season on this side of the Hudson river.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Sourlands Conservancy runs the event and has this on their website, " See you at the 2015 Sourland Spectacular on Saturday, September 12, 2015!"


----------

